# BLASCCrafter Anzeiger der User



## Mardras (13. November 2006)

hallo...

ich habe eine frage, ist es irgendwie möglich die angezeigten user zu sortieren? vielleicht nach dem online oder offlinestatus? das wäre sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Nimbrod (13. November 2006)

nee ist wohl nicht möglich aber dafür haste ja nen wer button, okay ist nerig wenn du ne liste mit 20-30 leuten hast ^^ aber was solls ^^


----------



## Mardras (13. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> nee ist wohl nicht möglich aber dafür haste ja nen wer button, okay ist nerig wenn du ne liste mit 20-30 leuten hast ^^ aber was solls ^^



nen wer button? das sagt mir leider nichts. ich habe das bisher so gemacht: zur freundesliste, onlinestatus angeschaut, wenn offline wieder gekickt und den nächsten genommen... bißle zeitaufwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht war es ja das, was du meintest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floooh (26. März 2007)

habe mir erst letztens BLASC besorgt...

und ich muss sagen, der "WER"-button is fürn a***, weil man vor dem nächsten klick ca. 3 sekunden warten muss (zumindest ist das bei mir so) . schnell ne liste mit >30 leuten durchgehen wird also zur geduldsprobe.. imho verschwendete zeit. 
da post ich lieber alle paar minuten im handelschannel und geh questen bis sich wer meldet.

mal ehrlich.. ne sortierung oder status-icon, ob die leute online sind, MUSS HER!
BLASC merkt ja eigenständig, wenn wer online geht. warum dann nicht datenbankseitig n flag setzen: "user online". und sollte der kerl dann in ner liste als crafter auftauchen, kann man das flag einfach auslesen und darstellen. wo is das problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar, wenn der user offline geht, nachdem ich blasccrafter aufgerufen habe, hab ich pech (trotz "online"-anzeige), aber einer der 5 als "online" angezeigten wird schon noch da sein...
selbst wenn das laden der liste dann ne halbe minute dauert..egal. immer noch schneller, als manuell in der gesamten liste blind drauflos und mittels "WER"-button jemanden suchen, der gerade online ist.


----------



## Erpur (13. August 2007)

Wie kann ich Leute in meine Freundesliste aufnehmen?

Auf der Startseite my.buffed.de findet ihr ein großes Suchfeld, in dem ihr nach Freunden fahnden könnt. Wenn ihr die gesuchten Freunde gefunden habt, findet ihr in dem Kasten „Persönliches“ nicht nur das Profilfoto und viele Informationen, sondern auch einen Knopf, mit dem ihr diese Person in eure Freundesliste einladen könnt. Ein Klick darauf schickt diesem User nun eine Nachricht, die er annehmen oder ablehnen kann. Nimmt euer zukünftiger Freund diese Aufforderung an, wird er automatisch in deiner Freundesliste eingetragen – und du in seiner. 





hm habe jemanden in den Favorieten den ich nicht in die freundeliste einladen kann nach klicke auf den button kommt nen leerer screen jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Xaiznah (15. August 2007)

Es wird, wenn Blizzard an der Suchfunktion nichts ändert, keinen Onlinestatus geben.

AddOns sind von der Zwangspause bei der Charsuche nicht ausgenommen und es gibt meines wissens nach keinen Weg nach 2, oder mehr, völlig unterschiedlichen Charnamen zu suchen (bsp: "Suche nach l33t UND r0xx0r"), es geht nur einer oder eine Teilsuche wo alles aufgelistet wird was dadrinne vorkommt.

Wenn du eine Liste mit 30 Leuten hast, musst du 30 mal suchen mit dieser Zwangspause, das wird echt lange dauern und ausserdem kannst du nebenbei nach nichts anderem suchen! Es würde die normale Suche komplett blockieren sobald man Blascrafter öffnet und eine solch lange Liste hat.

Naja, hoffe echt das bald das blascrafter überarbeitet wird, es hat wirklich viel potential was nicht genutzt wird!

lg
X


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Es wird, wenn Blizzard an der Suchfunktion nichts ändert, keinen Onlinestatus geben.
> 
> AddOns sind von der Zwangspause bei der Charsuche nicht ausgenommen und es gibt meines wissens nach keinen Weg nach 2, oder mehr, völlig unterschiedlichen Charnamen zu suchen (bsp: "Suche nach l33t UND r0xx0r"), es geht nur einer oder eine Teilsuche wo alles aufgelistet wird was dadrinne vorkommt.
> 
> Wenn du eine Liste mit 30 Leuten hast, musst du 30 mal suchen mit dieser Zwangspause, das wird echt lange dauern und ausserdem kannst du nebenbei nach nichts anderem suchen! Es würde die normale Suche komplett blockieren sobald man Blascrafter öffnet und eine solch lange Liste hat.



So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke das du mir die Erklärung abgenommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Naja, hoffe echt das bald das blascrafter überarbeitet wird, es hat wirklich viel potential was nicht genutzt wird!



Geduld.


----------



## floooh (16. August 2007)

floooh schrieb:


> BLASC merkt ja eigenständig, wenn wer online geht. warum dann nicht datenbankseitig n flag setzen: "user online". und sollte der kerl dann in ner liste als crafter auftauchen, kann man das flag einfach auslesen und darstellen. wo is das problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht nicht etwas in der art anstelle der wow-eigenen suche?


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2007)

floooh schrieb:


> geht nicht etwas in der art anstelle der wow-eigenen suche?



Dann wär's schon drin.


----------



## Xaiznah (17. August 2007)

floooh schrieb:


> geht nicht etwas in der art anstelle der wow-eigenen suche?



Ich glaub hier liegt ein missverständnis vor!

Blascrafter kann nicht sagen wann ein spieler Online geht und wann nicht. Die Daten die in deinem Blascrafter stehen sind alle Statisch während du online bist. Sie werden vom Buffed-Server geholt bevor WoW gestartet wird. Und sobald WoW gestartet ist, kann man die Daten nicht mehr ändern ohne das Interface  neu zu laden.

Ich glaube bei der menge an Blasc-Benutzern würde es den Buffed-Server so ziemlich in die Knie zwingen, wenn Blasc (das Programm welches im Hintergrund läuft) mitteilt mit welchem Char man gerade Online ist ... ausserdem ist deine Annahme, das "einer der 5 als "online" angezeigten wird schon noch da sein..." ist reine Hoffnung und währe, wenn es so umgesetzt wird, pure Speicherverschwendung (Vermutlich nochmal 5%-10% mehr speicher fürn Blascrafter für nen online/offline flag bei jedem Spieler) und es kann sein das auch keiner mehr online ist bis dein char geladen ist oder auch alle oder die hälfte oder oder oder. Und wenn du dann einen Suchtie wie mich hast, der ohne Kaffee 5h am stück Spielen kann (mit kaffee wirds mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die übrigends nicht selten sind, kann es ebenfalls sein das noch alle da sind, oder keiner, oder einer, oder die hälfte oder oder oder. Verstehst du was ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt dennoch eine Möglichkeit, und zwar das Blascrafter einen eigenen chat-kanal benutzt um einen Onlinestatus zu überprüfen. Dazu braucht man garnicht mal kommunikation darüber betreiben, den mit einem einfachen /chatinfo <kanal-nummer> kann man überprüfen wer den alles in diesem Channel ist.

Da es aber in WoW gerade mal 10 chat-kanäle gibt, und die ersten 4 sowieso reserviert sind und andere addons die schon im übermaß benutzen und dann noch die "mein raidleiter zwingt mich den und den kanal zu joinen"-kanäle oder irgendwelche anderen kanäle, kann ich darauf gut und gerne verzichten.

lg
X


----------

